# Cropping to "1:1"



## Palle Jensen (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi
I am happily using LR, have a Nikon D750 and likes to take nature in. sometimes I use the crop tool for nice details, but I have not been able to find a way to make sure that the cropped ares will end up being at the same 'size/resolution' as when I select 1:1 in normal view mode in 'Library'

I this possible? to do and save as option?

Kind regards
Palle on an iMac 27"-5K-2017


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Sep 5, 2017)

I am confused what you are trying to accomplish.

There is first aspect ratio, e.g. 4:6, 8:10, etc.  Aspect ratio you set on the crop tool (and click the lock symbol closed so it stays at that). 

Resolution is something you decide separately on export, whether to use the resulting scale or to scale up or down.

When you zoom "1:1" in library, you are showing one pixel to one pixel, and that 1:1 doesn't refer to aspect ratio but just how it is scaling them image to the display.  how much of the image is shown in 1:1 depends on the resolution of the monitor.

If you want the same resolution as you see 1:1, then be sure to export without scaling under image sizing.  Leaving that unchecked means the output is not scaled, and not scaled is like the 1:1 library display.

How large someone SEEs that export depends on how they are looking at it or printing it, as that process may scale it also.

Generally speaking you crop to a desired aspect ratio, i.e. how width and height relate to each other, irrespective of scale.

Then when you have a specific use in mind, you scale the image to match (or not) depending on the use to which it is destined.  E.g. you might scale substantially down to email a small shot, or even scale up to print a big wall sized poster.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Sep 5, 2017)

Palle Jensen said:


> Hi
> I am happily using LR, have a Nikon D750 and likes to take nature in. sometimes I use the crop tool for nice details, but I have not been able to find a way to make sure that the cropped ares will end up being at the same 'size/resolution' as when I select 1:1 in normal view mode in 'Library'
> 
> I this possible? to do and save as option?



Cropping is throwing away pixels, so the short answer is: No, that is not possible. The long answer is that when you export an image, you can 'upsize' the image so that it has the same number of pixels as the (uncropped) original had. However, is is done by 'inventing' pixels (interpolation), so the result is no as sharp as the original.


----------

